#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-10-27
<erwin> hej
<erwin_> hek
<Guest57017> någon här
<Guest57017> en fråga... jag har Mint installerad på min dator, hur gör jag för att avinstallera det och installera Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-10-28
<Werner_molder> god morgon
<Werner_molder> någon vet varför när jag clickar på "Windows-Nätverk" ikonen i Ubuntu 11.10 dolphin administratör, kommer en meddelande : "kunde inte mönteras nätverk"?, även om jag har internet och allting fungerar med trådlös etc etc
<Werner_molder> hallå ?
<Werner_molder> :-(
<christoffer> Hej HakanS, är du där?
<HakanS> Jag är här.
<christoffer> HakanS:  vi tar allt i #ubuntu-se istället
